# Texas city dike fishing report 3/30/13



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

I am no expert but I went to the Texas City Dike today and my dad caught 18 inch drum while I only got 3 bites:headknock They were probably trout.
I saw people catching large black drum at the right side of the dike.
We fished the left because we did not have good weights at that time.We fished for about 6-7 hrs.We arrived a bit late at 9:15ish
Overall I would say it is an OK day of fishing and I think if we came earlier are luck may have increased but that is just my guess.
Tight lines!


----------

